# [Freeze] Ma Gentoo se freeze (que feriez-vous ?)

## slainer68

Salut à tous,

je suis confronté depuis mon install de Gentoo à un problème récurrent : il arrive que ma Gentoo se freeze sous X. En fait, c'est heureusement pas tout le temps, ça m'arrive une ou deux fois par semaine, mais ça m'enrage à chaque fois que ça m'arrive.

A cause de cela, je m'efforce d'avoir toujours un système a jour avec les dernieres versions des programmes que j'utilise (j'utilise en ce moment KDE 3.2.2 sur X.org + kernel 2.6.6love). y a quelques semaines j'utilisais un kernel 2.6.4 officiel, j'ai aussi eu quelques freezes sous X.

En fait je dis freeze sous X, mais j'en sais pas vraiment si c le kernel qui freeze ou X.

Mon premier réflexe est de regarder dans /var/log/messages, et je n'ai jamais aucune info intéressante dedans. Je regarde aussi dans /var/log/Xorg.log.old mais jamais d'info intéressantes aussi.

J'ai aussi fait un test de ma RAM avec Memtest 86+, aucun pb détecté. Je précise aussi que ma config est standard (rien d'exotique) : Athlon 2000, 512 RAM, GeForce 4MX (+ drivers nvidia proprios).

Je précise que je n'ai rien d'overclocké.

Voilà, en fait, c un message d'au secours que je lance sur ce forum parce que je sais vraiment pas quoi faire pour trouver d'ou peuvent provenir ces freezes (qui sont assez rares, qui surviennent totalement aléatoirement, mais qui sont chiants lorsqu'ils surviennent).

Je sais que c dur de voir juste en lisant mon ptit texte d'ou ça peut venir, mais j'aimerais bien savoir par exemple, ce que vous tenterez de faire à ma place pour trouver la cause du probleme.

Merci @ tous !

Nicolas.Last edited by slainer68 on Fri May 21, 2004 10:25 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kernelsensei

les drivers nvidia proprios sont encore moisis pour le kernel 2.6, moi j'utilise 'nv' pour l'instant (en attendant la nouvelle version des proprios)

Regarde voir dans ton /var/log/messages si t'as des trucs du genre :

[...] 

Badness in pci_find_subsys at drivers/pci/search.c:167

[...]

En gros, la seule solution c'est passer en 'nv' en attendant la prochaine version nvidia qui je l'espere sera debuggée !

----------

## ghoti

 *slainer68 wrote:*   

>  j'aimerais bien savoir par exemple, ce que vous tenterez de faire à ma place pour trouver la cause du probleme.

 

D'abord, je lirais cet article  :Wink: 

Le clavier est-il complètement mort ? En particulier, as-tu essayé la combinaison <CTRL><ALT>Backspace ( = touche grise allongée,  au-dessus de la touche "Entrée") ?

Le disque dur est-il actif pendant le "freeze" ?

As-tu essayé d'attendre quelques minutes pour voir si la situation se rétablissait ?

Si tu disposes d'une seconde machine, tu pourrais essayer de te connecter depuis l'extérieur via ssh : cela permettrait de déterminer si c'est le serveur X ou le noyau qui bloque.

Remarque qu'il faut se lever tôt pour bloquer un noyau. A fortiori, deux noyaux différents !  :Wink: 

Utile aussi : installer un moniteur de température (lm_sensors) pour vérifier si les niveaux sont normaux. Un encrassement des ventilos et/ou des dissipateurs thermiques peuvent conduire à un échauffement anormal ...

Il arrive parfois que certains programmes buggés bloquent le serveur X. Désactive provisoirement tous les gadgets non indispensables et observe s'il y a une amélioration.

En espérant que ça te donne quelques pistes ...

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> les drivers nvidia proprios sont encore moisis pour le kernel 2.6,

 

Cela fait plusieurs mois que je les utilise avec plusieurs versions 2.6 sans aucun problème.

Et puis notre ami a également rencontré des "freezes" sur la série 2.4 ...

Mais bon, au point où il en est, c'est vrai que ça ne coûte rien d'essayer le nv ...

----------

## yabdeo

Hint pour rebooter proprement : 

Tu compiles ton noyau avec l'option CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ

Quand ça freeze, tu fais <alt><SystRq> u s b

----------

## slainer68

Merci pour vos quelques astuces.

En fait, je m'étais trompé, j'ai tjrs utilisé un kernel 2.6 sur ma gentoo, je voulais dire "2.6.4" et pas "2.4.4".

Bah kernel_sensei je n'ai pas de 

Badness in pci_find_subsys at drivers/pci/search.c:167 

dans mon fichier messages.

ghoti, oui mon clavier est complètement mort (la touche Verr num ne réagit même plus). c'est une bonne idée le coup du serveur SSH, je vais mettre une seconde machine en réseau et mon pc linux comme passerelle, et je regarderai lors du prochain freeze si j'arrive a utiliser le net avec le pc en réseau.

en attendant, je vais aussi passer quelques temps en "nv" pour voir si ça change quelque chose.

je vois pas quoi faire d'autre.

----------

## fafounet

Ca m´est deja aussi arrive des freezes comme ca et c´est super pas agreable. 

Il me semble que ca l´avait fait apres un gros emerge que j´avais laisse tourner la nuit.

La derniere fois, je suis alle toquer chez mon voisin : "euh je pourrais pas me connecter en ssh chez moi stople ?"

Ok je me log, tape un barbare killall -9 X, je repasse chez moi et la un joli ecran avec des bandes un peu de toutes les couleurs. Il me semble bien que le reboot via ssh n´a pas marche et j´ai du y aller a la reset ( j´avoue que j´ai plus pense aux sysreq )

J´ai oublie de preciser que mon processeur tourne a 100% 24h/24 et 7j/7 ( folding at home )

----------

## ugly_orc

Ça t'aidera peut être pas, mais j'ai un problème similaire que j'ai plus ou moins réussi à contourner. J'avais aussi des plantages aléatoires qui me rendaient dingue, mais au bout d'un moment, j'ai remarqué qu'ils arrivaient toujours après avoir regardé des vidéos avec kaboodle ou noatun. Donc j'utilise xine-ui à la place de ces logiciels, et j'évite le problème...

Ce qui m'embête, c'est que comme toi je sais pas d'où ça viens, alors je réessaye de temps en temps quand un paquetage important est mis à jour (après avoir fais des backups  :Wink: ).

Ma config est plus ou moins similaire: kde 3.2.2, geforce 4, kernel 2.6.1; si ton problème est le même tu pourras peut être l'éviter de la même façon.

----------

## fafounet

Les crashs pour ma part se fesaient souvent dans mon dos (ah elle est traitre cette gentoo )

----------

## gr3mi

Salut  :Smile: 

J'ai la malchance d'avoir le même problème que toi ... et le pire est que je ne suis pas encore précisement à quoi il est du. Déjà j'ai une carte mère avec un chipset nforce2. J'ai passé les bonnes options au noyau, désactivé tout ce qu'il ne faut pas (apic, acpi...). Mais ca plantouille toujours.  :Sad: 

Les freezes arrivent assez aléatoirement, une fois c'était en regardant une vidéo avec mplayer, une autre dès le lancement de X et de openbox, une autre fois en lancant blender ... Bref c'est très varié. Grace à mon accès ssh à la machine en question, j'ai pu voir que à tous les coups c'était X qui plantais bien et empêchait le reste de marcher : il tourne à 99% du cpu. Donc du coup j'arrive à sauver la machine sans rebooter en faisant un "killall -9 X && startx". Mais bon, j'ai pas toujours accès à cette seconde machine "sauveuse", c'est génant. (de plus ca m'énerve de perdre toutes les tabs ouvertes dans firefox et le travail en cours sous gimp ...).

J'ai aussi une carte graphique Nvidia (Geforce 4 Ti 4200), et j'utilise le dernier driver nvidia disponible dans portage. J'ai pas essayé "nv" car je suis de ceux qui font un peu de 3D, avec blender notamment. Enfin si quelqu'un a une solution au problème ce serait trop bien.  :Smile: 

Je suis passé à linux-2.6.6 recement, j'ai aussi installé xorg-x11, mais rien n'y fait. Je compatie avec toi  :Smile: 

@++

Gr3mi

----------

## guilc

Tu devrais quand meme essayer un peu avec nv, histoire de savoir si le probleme vient des drivers nvidia ou pas  :Wink: 

Sinon, pour les drivers nvidia, j'ai eu quelques problemes avec le kernel 2.6.3 ou 2.6.2 (je sais plus exactement)....

----------

## ghoti

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Sinon, pour les drivers nvidia, j'ai eu quelques problemes avec le kernel 2.6.3 ou 2.6.2 (je sais plus exactement)....

 

Franchement, toutes ces histoires à propos des drivers nvidia n'arrêtent pas de m'étonner !

(Bien sûr, je ne parle ici que de la qualité et pas de leur statut proprio qui est un tout autre débat  :Wink:  )

Est-ce que, par hasard, je serais tombé sur LA carte bénie des dieux ? (pourtant, une bête  Siluro - GF4 Ti4200-8X...)

Jamais je n'ai eu de problème de stabilité, ni sur mon Abit BE6-II, tellement overclockée que mon ch'ti cele en a fini par me péter à la tronche, ni sur mon actuelle Asus P4P800-E et celà, quel que soit le noyau !

Je dois reconnaître que j'utilise relativement peu la 3D et que je ne suis sûrement pas une référence en la matière.

Mais utiliser nv, ça revient à ne pas utiliser la 3D, non ?

AMHA, pour cerner la responsabilité éventuelle du driver nvidia, plutôt que d'utiliser nv, ne vaudrait-il pas mieux éviter la 3D pendant un moment ?

----------

## guilc

Pas tout a fait : nv != nvidia sans 3D.

L'implémentation nv est réputée etre beaucoup plus stable que la nvidia pour la 2D. A ce que j'ai pu tester losque j'avis encor des problemes graphiques, cela m'a semblé effectivement plus stable meme en restant en 2D (je ne suis pas gros consommateur de 3D non plus).

Après, c'est sur que pour la 3D, nv n'est pas très utile   :Laughing: 

----------

## Intruder

Salut

Pour ma part, j'ai aussi été confronté a des porblèmes de freeze sur mon asus A  7N8X. Le module de la carte réseau 3Com intégrée semblait buggé. Depuis la sortie du 2.6.3 cela semble être réglé. En se qui concerne les drivers nvidia, moi non plus,  je n'ai jamais eu de gros problème aussi bien en 2D que en 3D ( j'ai une  GForce 4 Ti 4200 de leadtek).

----------

## gr3mi

Sinon j'ai aussi des fois X qui se ferme brutalement, particulièremrent lorsque je fais quelques aller-retour entre VTX et VT7 ... Bon cette fois j'ai ajouté l'option "DontVTSwitch" dans la section "ServerFlags" de mon xorg.conf, histoire de perdre mes mauvaises habitudes, mais ce genre de plantage m'embêtait pas mal ... ca vous arrive à vous aussi des fois ?

----------

## guilc

Perso, jamais eu ce probleme la.

Mais tu as regardé les logs de X juste après ? ça indiquait une erreur en particulier ?

----------

## zarasoustra17

Avec une carte à base de nforce2 moi aussi, j'ai eu pas mal de freezes plus ou moins résolus en baisant le vcore du CPU à 1.5V et en réglant les timings Ram, cela dit depuis le 2.6.6-mm4, plus aucun freeze...

----------

## kwenspc

j'ai l'impression que notre point commun à tous est d'avoir un chip nvidia soit en CM soit en CG...

j'ai aussi une CG GeForce 2 Mx 400 et j'ai AUSSI eu des freeze...

ma ram est parfaite, mon système tourne bien...sauf quand je lui en demande un peu trop au niveau de la CG...

moi je dis : c'est pas demain la veille qu'on aura un BON et VRAI driver nvidia...mince ils arrivent à faire de bons trucs pour zindoz alors que ce dernier est instable (et me dites pas le contraire)...là sur un système stable comme l'est Linux (bon je parle pas pour ceux qui font tout en ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"  :Laughing: ) ils sont pas capable de faire un truc potable...

hum à croire qu'ils ont du mal à s'habituer à travailler sur un bon OS  :Wink: 

en tout cas moi je ne fais pu de 3D (mon pc est antédiluvien comapré à ce qu'il se fait aujourd'hui!)  et donc j'opte de suite pour nv...je n'ai pu de freeze depuis.

----------

## cylgalad

Essayez plutôt d'utiliser nvagp que agpgart, ne pas mettre l'apic sur une CM nforce2 (ça va d'ailleurs enfin changer, nvidia ayant communiqué aux dév. du noyau comment corriger ce bug).

Changez vos MX pour des modèles plus récent peut aussi aider (j'avais une 4MX et X11 se gelait aussi, depuis que j'ai une FX, ça marche mieux).

----------

## MehdiYM

La mienne freezait pour des raisons de chaleur :

Durant la compilation, GKrellM m'affichait une température de 60°C.

Et de temps en temps, un beau freeze avec plus de clavier (pas de Magic Sys Key) et tout et tout.

J'ai ouvert mon capot, et depuis je suis à 50°C en plein effort et ça passe   :Smile: 

----------

## zarasoustra17

 *Quote:*   

> Changez vos MX pour des modèles plus récent peut aussi aider

 

Si je dois changer de CG ou de CM, j'éviterais du nvidia à tout jamais....

C'est peut-être bien pour faire mumuse sous Winwin, mais pour avoir un PC stable et fonctionnel sous Linux, j'ai vu mieux, à se demander si ce n'est pas fait exprès pour faire croire que Windows est plus stable...

----------

## cylgalad

Le problème c'est que le seul choix c'est Charybde ou Scylla (comme pour les présidentielles 2002...), nvidia-proprio-breveté ou ati-proprio-breveté (ou alors : pas de 3d digne de ce nom).

Mais les geforce mx c'est vraiment trop de la merde et j'ai toujours eu l'impression que nvidia n'en a rien à foutre de corriger ses drivers pour des vieilles cartes qui ne leur rapportent plus depuis longtemps (alors que des 6800 à 4000 balles, ça, ça rapporte...)

----------

## Leander256

J'ai aussi des plantages à cause des drivers nvidia, j'ai une GF4 Ti 4200 8x 128 Mo (ptin peuvent pas donner des numéros uniques?) et lorsque je lance le test de la version CVS de crystal space (moteur 3D open source) j'ai un beau plantage! Et bien sûr impossible de me connecter par ssh, heureusement que le magic sysrq fonctionne (enfin c'est pas top non plus comme solution).

Et aucune solution potable à l'horizon  :Confused: 

----------

## YannTechGeek

Hummm moi je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème avec pourtant tout mes composant nVidia (nForce + CG)

je possède une carte mère A7N8X-E et une GeForce 3 TI 64mo

mon seul réel souci est le son qui est un peu foireux sur les nForce2 mais mis a part ca aucun mais alors aucun soucis.....

----------

## _droop_

Bonjour,

j'ai aussi eu ce genre de freeze (driver nvidia et acpi active).

Quand je touchais pas mon pc pendant un moment, l'ecran devenait noir (dpms : jusque la normal). Et quand je le reveillais c'etait tout fige. (sous mplayer c'etait plus lool : le film passait sans probleme et quand je quittais mplayer -> figeage).

Par ssh : pc pas bloque mais le kill de X rebootait la machine (pas violement : init 6).

Pour resoudre le probleme, j ai essaye deux solutions (qui marche toutes les deux) :

- utiliser nv au lieu de nvidia

- enlever l'acpi du noyau (à la compil)

Voila j'espere que ca t'aidera.

----------

## Cesar4

moi quand je lance des jeux comme tuxracer rien ne plante, mais dès que je joue a enemy territory ou americas army le sytème se plante

pourtant quand je ne joue pas le système ne plante jamais

je n'utilise pas de nforce par contre

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *Cesar4 wrote:*   

> moi quand je lance des jeux comme tuxracer rien ne plante, mais dès que je joue a enemy territory ou americas army le sytème se plante
> 
> pourtant quand je ne joue pas le système ne plante jamais
> 
> je n'utilise pas de nforce par contre

 

est tu sur que ton opengl est bien configurer ? car tuxracer par exemple peut passer avec un Mesa de trés bien confugurer !!

----------

## Cesar4

je ne sais pas si opengl est bien configurer, comment puis-je voir cela?

pour opengl j'ai fait:

opengl-update xorg-x11

opengl-update nvidia

----------

## DuF

Perso j'ai une Abit NF7 avec chipset nforce2, une geforce FX5900, les derniers drivers nvidia et je n'ai aucun plantage, j'utilise l'acpi, j'ai désactivé l'apic et j'utilise nvidia_agp plutot qu'agpgart. Mon PC est 24/24 7/7 sans souci, actuellement j'ai un petit uptime de 11 jours, mais bon je mets à jour le noyau de temps, actuellement c'est un 2.6.5 classique. Rien que désactiver l'apic c'est miraculeux dans bien des cas.

Le seul problème que je rencontre c'est mohaa qui bug dans l'écran de menu, mais je peux retourner sous une console, killer mohaa et revenir sous X sans planter, sinon les autres jeux fonctionnent bien.

----------

